# Possibe Future RP Ideas



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 24, 2016)

None of these are going to happen until I know I can handle multiple things at once. Just have to make that clear.

Most of these ideas come when I'm just sitting with nothing better to do, so the majority of these I come up with at school, when I don't have my phone on me and I can only jot them down on my notebook, _if I'm lucky._
Zootopia: Shattered Fates
     This is the same idea that I proposed in my other thread, Titled Zootopia Idea. A massive crossover RP with magic/ superpowers taking place in Zootopia. Pretty self-explanatory.

Symphony of the Fantasia
     An RP taking place on a planet based loosely off of the universe in Tales of Phantasia, sort of. Not really developed yet, but looking for ideas.



Spoiler: Astellite Chronicles- Warning: Long



The Astellite Chronicles 
     Before I get into the plot, I must point out that me and people I know IRL are working together on a book adaptation to the plot. 

     The Astellite Chronicles takes place in a universe almost identical to our own, with one difference: Humans live in society alongside Gazur, animal like humanoids that have evolved alongside humans. Until 2017, these two races where equals in society. Then, everything changed in a massive set of events that would later become known as "The Calamities".

 70% of the Gazur survived, but only 20% of humanity made it out alive. By the end of the Calamities, the Gazur-controlled government made an effort to rehabilitate the human race.

Unfortunately, it didn't succeed. By 2149, humanity was at 15% of its original population. Anti-human sentiment run rampant. Finally, a female Gazur, Mackenzie, was elected president due to her intense hatred of humans, whom she targeted as "unsavory vermin, detrimental to society". Around this time, people with special powers appeared, and where dubbed Astellites.

This started a movement known as the NAFH, or the National Advancement for Humanity. Soon, riots broke out. Humanity dropped to 10%, and after just 2 years, President Mackenzie disappeared. Government persecution of humans increased openly, and law enforcement agencies turned to bounty hunters rather than police officers. Now, five hundred years after the Calamities, humans are 5% of their original population. Now is the time for society to decide: save humanity, or allow one half of all culture in the world to fade away from the world.



Legend of the Fates
     Legend of the Fates takes place in a universe caught in a cycle of creation and destruction, each cycle following the same path. As a result, the mortal races all follow a set of prophecies known as the Historium- which foretell the future by examining the past cycle. The mortals don't know of this, however, and believe the Historium to be a true prediction of the future.

The gods, on the other hand, know of the true nature of the universe, and are determined to change this cycle. Abandoning the Historium, 6 of the 12 major gods of the world sire children in the mortal world, all within 60 years. These are the Player Characters, and will be treated as Distortions in the Historium once they are found out. The main characters will hopefully choose to free the world from the Historium, either  through heroic actions or villainous deeds.

Yes, this one will have a limit of people who can join, unless any extra people join to be antagonists or supporting characters. (Note: Supporting characters are not demigods themselves, but are important to the advancement of the story.)


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Hmm... Can the characters be (or visually identical to) humans?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 24, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Hmm... Can the characters be (or visually identical to) humans?


Yes. All of my RPs have multiple races to choose from, including humans.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Yes. All of my RPs have multiple races to choose from, including humans.


Put me up for the last one.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 24, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> unless any extra people join to be antagonists


Sign me up, fella


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Sign me up, fella


You say that but you don't specify which one? And, eh, try not to 'god-mod' yourself this time.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 25, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> You say that but you don't specify which one? And, eh, try not to 'god-mod' yourself this time.


Don't worry, fella, those powers apply to every single one of my kind, the "Void-Walkers", not just me alone.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 25, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Don't worry, fella, those powers apply to every single one of my kind, the "Void-Walkers", not just me alone.
> 
> [image removed due to failed snarkiness by original poster]



Er... In that case, I refuse to roleplay with you. That is an excuse for you to keep playing unfairly and I am sick of it.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 26, 2016)

I'm still down for the Zootopia one, and I'll gladly join the last one too.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 26, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Er... In that case, I refuse to roleplay with you. That is an excuse for you to keep playing unfairly and I am sick of it.


One less to worry about


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 26, 2016)

In my future RPs I am going to be using level and skill systems. I'll also include things like HP, MP, and Stamina stats to make sure things don't get too out of hand.

I've also developed a group of Schools of Magic, as well as two separate Styles for Legend of the Fates. I'm free today, so I'll get those on here ASAP.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 26, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> In my future RPs I am going to be using level and skill systems. I'll also include things like HP, MP, and Stamina stats to make sure things don't get too out of hand.
> 
> I've also developed a group of Schools of Magic, as well as two separate Styles for Legend of the Fates. I'm free today, so I'll get those on here ASAP.


meanwhile "Tales of Deities" has been dragged on to the point I don't even know anymore...
now, if you plan to include health, mana, stamina and stats in, though, lemme bring this to ya :



Spoiler: main stats



A - *[HEALTH]* : "What you need to stay alive."
B - *[STAMINA]* : "What you need to sprint, perform special attacks, and execute combos... basically everything else."

I - *[STRENGTH]* : "Improves your melee damage and aiming accuracy."
II - *[ENDURANCE]* : "Haters gonna hate, you just gotta shake the pain off."
III - *[SPEED]* : "You have a much better chance of surviving if you don't get hit."
IV - *[AGILITY]* : "What does your attack mean if you never hit anything ?"
V - *[INTELLIGENCE]* : "Determines the strength of your over-all magic capability."
VI - *[WISDOM]* : "Determines your mana capacity, regeneration and usage when casting spells."





Spoiler: [BLOCK] : "If you can't dodge, stand through it like a Boss."




[Block] - (20/100) : You can deflect attacks directly from the front without taking any damage.

[Block] - (40/100) : You're more adapted with the techniques of shrugging off attacks, now capable of defending strikes from both sides.

[Block] - (60/100) : You're well-trained in defensive style, being able to easily take on several attacks from anywhere in sight. Counter-Attack does half of normal damage.

[Block] - (80/100) : You've become an Expert when it comes to going face-to-face with almost all types of attacks, even back-stabs. Counter-Attack now does the same damage as normal attack.

[Block] - (100/100) : You're a Master Defender that can quickly reflex to attacks from any direction and easily knock the opponent off-balance. Counter-Attack now catches enemies off-guard, doing twice the base damage.






Spoiler: [BLADE] : "Balance between damage, speed, range and accuracy."




[Blade] - (20/100) : You can draw your weapon almost in an instant to do a quick attack to your front for a bit of damage.

[Blade] - (40/100) : Your force in each swing now can knock enemies back a bit or down, leaving them vulnerable for further attacks.

[Blade] - (60/100) : You're able to hit every opponent from your side all the way to the other in such attacks with an incredibly large arc.

[Blade] - (80/100) : You've developed a wide range of moves that allows you to adapt to almost any and every situation.

[Blade] - (100/100) : You make every inch of the blade count with every swing, even from the moment you draw your weapon. From the smallest dagger to the most gigantic claymore and everything in between, you can deliver critical strikes with equal ease.






Spoiler: [AXE] : "Balance between shattering armor and cutting through flesh."




[Axe] - (20/100) : You're skilled at striking through the enemies' defense where it's at the weakest, giving your attack a 10% bonus to armor-penetration and causing your victims to bleed over time and take 1% of their HP as damage per second.

[Axe] - (40/100) : Your attack hits deeper and harder, reaching further into your victims' insides, making bigger wounds, now with 20% armor-penetration and 2% bleeding damage.

[Axe] - (60/100) : You're able to pull off whirlwind-like attacks that hit everyone around you, striking through 30% of their armor and ripping them open for 3% damage per second.

[Axe] - (80/100) : Your accuracy and force now allows you to easily cripple your victims, ignoring 40% of their defense and increasing the bleeding damage up to 4%.

[Axe] - (100/100) : Your victims' defense is almost useless against your murderous brutality. In addition to the 50% armor-penetration and the 5% bleeding damge, your attack is able to execute those with their HP lower than 5%.






Spoiler: [BLUDGEON] : "Much cleaner and even deadlier, just a bit slower."




[Bludgeon] - (20/100) : You're more adapted at using blunt weapons to make short work out of your opponents. Your attacks break enemies' defense by 10%.

[Bludgeon] - (40/100) : Your brute strength can easily stun or knock your opponents unconscious, lowering their defense by 20% in the process.

[Bludgeon] - (60/100) : Enemies attempting to block you will be heavily staggered, with their defense broken by 30%.

[Bludgeon] - (80/100) : Your strike breaks 40% of enemies' defense and now can also weaken their attacks by 25%.

[Bludgeon] - (100/100) : You're a Force of Nature to be scared of, capable of delivering unblockable blows that add to the massacre on the battlefield where you're the ruler. Your attack now shatter enemies' defense and weaken attack by 50%.






Spoiler: [HAND-TO-HAND] : "Good ol' traditional Beat-'Em-Up time."




[Hand-To-Hand] - (20/100) : Long practice to be independent from weapons and always stay on your toe has toughened your punches and kicks while enlightened your sense to reflex to incoming attacks better.

[Hand-To-Hand] - (40/100) : You can slip through enemies' defense with ease and are able to drop their guards with various types of throw to leave them open for further attacks.

[Hand-To-Hand] - (60/100) : You can skillfully maneuver through the battlefield, relying on your balance, the surroundings and even your enemies to build up your attacks more effectively.

[Hand-To-Hand] - (80/100) : You can easily recover from attacks that would knock you down or away, being able to get back on your feet almost immediately.

[Hand-To-Hand] - (100/100) : You're a Master black-belt combatant that no-one dares to underestimate, with your hardened body, sharpened sense, enlightened mind and refined balance as your deadliest and most flexible weapon of choice.






Spoiler: [MARKSMANSHIP] : "Never bring a knife to a gunfight."




[Marksmanship] - (20/100) : You have trained your trigger finger up to the point where you can fire Hand-Guns almost as fast as automatic guns.

[Marksmanship] - (40/100) : Your accuracy with Shotguns allow you to land almost every single bullet on the target for maxium damage.

[Marksmanship] - (60/100) : You'll no longer be interrupted by attacks while aiming. The speed of your movement while aiming/firing and your accuracy recovery is much faster.

[Marksmanship] - (80/100) : You can quickly recover from guns with heavy recoil like Sniper-Rifles, allowing you to land another shot almost immediately. You can now also score critical hits with Launchers and RPGs.

[Marksmanship] - (100/100) : Your training has reached perfection, you can now keep your aim steady even with automatic guns like Machine-Guns, Assault-Rifles, Mini-Guns and SMGs. You do twice the damage with long-ranged weapons in general as well.






Spoiler: [STEALTH] : "They'll never see it coming."




[Stealth] - (20/100) : You're harder to be caught if you stay still in darkness. Your sneak attack causes less noise than normal for double damage.
[Stealth] - (40/100) : You can blend into places with dim lights without being detected, even in closer range. Your sneak attack won't cause any noise at all, and now does 3 times more damage.
[Stealth] - (60/100) : You can move silently without any penalty of movement speed, being able to get in and out to safety before enemies ever notice you. Your sneak attack now does 4 time more damage.
[Stealth] - (80/100) : You're nimble and quick on your feet, being able to easily make your enemies lose your track. Your sneak attack does 5 times normal damage.
[Stealth] - (100/100) : You're an invisible murderer that move with the wind and have shadow at your back. You've mastered the technique to blend in within your surroundings even in your victims' plain sight, and your sneak attack is now 6 times deadlier than normal.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> meanwhile "Tales of Deities" has been dragged on to the point I don't even know anymore...
> now, if you plan to include health, mana, stamina and stats in, though, lemme bring this to ya :
> 
> 
> ...



May I ask, who gave you permission to control someone's roleplay, or give suggestions to such an extent that you think it's certainly going to happen? God, your selfishness isn't limited, is it.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 26, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> May I ask, who gave you permission to control someone's roleplay, or give suggestions to such an extent that you think it's certainly going to happen? God, your selfishness isn't limited, is it.


Your being an asshole doesn't seem to have a limit. He was making a simple suggestion directly inspired by Oblivion, and yet here you are calling him selfish for making a suggestion on a system that Dragonmaster wants to implement anyway. Get to know people by their real personality before you judge them, not just how they rp.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 26, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Your being an asshole doesn't seem to have a limit. He was making a simple suggestion directly inspired by Oblivion, and yet here you are calling him selfish for making a suggestion on a system that Dragonmaster wants to implement anyway. Get to know people by their real personality before you judge them, not just how they rp.


I'm just saying. He constantly makes his characters more powerful than others and expects people to be fine with it, and planning things as if they are certainly going to happen makes him appear as if he thinks everybody would like it or as if he's better than anyone and as if he's saying 'Whatever I say goes'... I can just imagine it...



			
				Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:
			
		

> What ever I say goes! Now...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 26, 2016)

If you got to know him, you'd learn he's in fact a kind and considerate person. you simply refuse to get that far.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 26, 2016)

Anyway, let's get back on topic.

PS. I don't have to like everybody.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 26, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Anyway, let's get back on topic.
> 
> PS. I don't have to like everybody.


And not everybody has to agree with you, fella.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And not everybody has to agree with you, fella.


See?

ANYWAY...


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 28, 2016)

God, I'm late. Stuff turned up.

Please tell me that this squabble is resolved. It looks like it is, but experience tells me that's not always the case.

Anyways, I will be posting more stuff like Schools of Magic within the next day or two. Jin, I will take your suggestions into consideration, however at this point my Skill System is quite simple: HP,MP,SP, Attack, Magic Attack, Defense, Energy Defense, Agility, Intelligence, Wisdom, and Luck. Skill classes are pretty similar to perk trees in Skyrim. I haven't figured them out yet.



Spoiler: Skill System- works like DnD, sort of



HP is your health. Run out, and you're incapacitated.

MP is your magic energy. Used in spells, and if out of Stamina, Artes. Running out will reduce your Intelligence and Wisdom skills by 5-10 until your MP regenerates.

SP is your stamina. If you're MP is your mental energy, SP is your stamina. Used to perform normal Attacks and Artes. If you have high enough Intelligence and Wisdom (40), you can use this in spells. Running low on this reduces your normal Attack and Agility skills by 5-10 points until it regenerates.

Attack: Your physical prowess. How hard you hit can determine the damage you inflict in battle. Governs the user's abilities in Unarmed, One Handed, and Two-Handed skill classes.

Magic Attack is how well you can magic for a harmful purpose. Elemental magic, curses, and other harmful spells are all governed by your magic attack. Most schools of magic are included in the set of skill classes this skill controls in some shape or form.

Defense is how well you can take a hit from any physical attack, whether it be a sword from a warrior to a chunck of rock launched by a mage. The higher this is, the less damage you take from these attacks. Governs the Light, Medium, and Heavy Armor skill classes.

Energy Defense is your resistance to the influence of energy, such as fire, lightning, or harmful spell effects. Helps bolster your ability to detect magic or enchantments.

Agility is your speed. If its low, you're slow.

Intelligence affects your ability to cast spells of any school of magic. You can't cast academic magic without good smarts.

Wisdom is your knowledge of the world and understanding of philosophy. It affects your capabilities in Primal Magic, alongside your attack and magic attack skills. It also ensures better perception check results.

Luck is the measure of your good fortune. The more luck you have, the more likely your actions are to succeed. If you have low luck, you're pretty screwed and should pray to as many gods as possible to make your luck higher. Either that, or you're cursed.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> God, I'm late. Stuff turned up.
> 
> Please tell me that this squabble is resolved. It looks like it is, but experience tells me that's not always the case.
> 
> ...


Don't change that, that's a good format you have there.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Intelligence affects your ability to cast spells of any school of magic. You can't cast academic magic without good smarts.
> 
> Wisdom is your knowledge of the world and understanding of philosophy. It affects your capabilities in Primal Magic, alongside your attack and magic attack skills. It also ensures better perception check results.


I don't think you're explaining these two clearly enough, just over-complicating them like how you did with your magic system in the other RP.



DragonMaster21 said:


> SP is your stamina. If you're MP is your mental energy, SP is your stamina.


I find it amazing you can mispell like this. Sorry, it just kind of bothers me.
Also, you mean "SP is your physical energy" in the 2nd phrase to compare with MP being mental energy, right ? Because otherwise, you don't have to say the exact same thing again.



DragonMaster21 said:


> Agility is your speed. If its low, you're slow.


Normally this would determine your accuracy too. Just saying.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Used to perform normal Attacks and Artes. If you have high enough Intelligence and Wisdom (40), you can use *this* in spells.


Dude, you're gonna need to organize the ideas better. You're talking about stamina for physical actions and I see intelligence and wisdom for magic here too. I don't even need to ask you "this" refers to what, it's irrelevant.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 28, 2016)

Dammit, you're right.

I suck at explaining things. Self induced headache, achieved. Also, I should have explained what Academic and Primal magics are. I may just scrap intelligence and wisdom altogether, and go with perk lists instead. It depends. 

Anyways, Intelligence is mostly important for magic in general. It reduces the cost of spells and increases their effectiveness.

Wisdom is important for perception and persuasion.  

So... About magic.

Academic Magic: what you see in Skyrim, Harry Potter, Inheritance Cycle, etc. More of a powerful tool than a flashy superpower.

Primal Magic: what you see in Fairy Tail, Naruto, and most superheroes. Primal Mages generally stick to one, maybe two types of magic, and those types of magic are used more like superpowers. They are usually gifted with heightened strength and agility as well as their magical strength.

Thats all I have for now. Another RP idea may be coming soon- after I've gotten the schools posted, of course.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Self induced headache, achieved.


Headache-Make worse than Rufus' Memory-Make lololol



DragonMaster21 said:


> Wisdom is important for perception and persuasion.


So... "Speech" in Skyrim in some way ?



DragonMaster21 said:


> Academic Magic: what you see in Skyrim, Harry Potter, Inheritance Cycle, etc. More of a powerful tool than a flashy superpower.
> 
> Primal Magic: what you see in Fairy Tail, Naruto, and most superheroes. Primal Mages generally stick to one, maybe two types of magic, and those types of magic are used more like superpowers. They are usually gifted with heightened strength and agility as well as their magical strength.


I wonder which type would the Void-Walkers' powers fit into... hmmm...
Edit : I guess "academic", because black holes, white holes, wormholes, light-based spells, nebula clouds and other stuffs don't seem very... "primal"


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Headache-Make worse than Rufus' Memory-Make lololol
> 
> 
> So... "Speech" in Skyrim in some way ?
> ...


Well, they all share the same sort of theme of space, so I would actually put them under Primal Cosmomancy. Especially if they're part of a type of magic only taught/ usable by a certain group of people.

Along with my schools of magic, I will be including a list of novice spells to go with each of them. In my next RP, all characters will be starting at LV. 1, btw.

And yes, speech.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Along with my schools of magic, I will be including a list of novice spells to go with each of them. In my next RP, all characters will be starting at LV. 1, btw.


Guess I better make a temporary skill tree to begin with as well...



DragonMaster21 said:


> And yes, speech.


To me, "wisdom" usually ties with mana regeneration/capacity/cost. It'd be intelligence that determines how strong one's magic is.
Might wanna include a stat that determines stamina regeneration/capacity/cost when performing physical actions as well.
I don't think "speech" would work very well in RPs, because there's no actual "mechanics" to determine how an NPC would response to what you say, it's up to the host of the RP.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Guess I better make a temporary skill tree to begin with as well...
> 
> 
> To me, "wisdom" usually ties with mana regeneration/capacity/cost. It'd be intelligence that determines how strong one's magic is.
> ...


Alright, that sounds good. I'll try to get a skill dedicated to stamina regeneration set up, but names are difficult.

Now, for the schools of magic! This is gonna take a couple of posts...



Spoiler: Schools of Magic: Alteration-Conjuration



Alteration- the school of Alteration focuses on the physical and chemical changes to objects and creatures. Examples include transmutation and armor spells.

Illusion- Illusion is the art of bending people's perception of the world through the manipulation of emotions, light, and sound.

Divination- the scrying of the future, past, or present. Can be used to communicate with otherworldly entities such as gods, spirits, or demons.

Restoration- the school dedicated to healing, purification, and protection against the undead.

Exorcism- the school of magic dedicated to the banishment of evil spirits and protection against malevolent entities.

Summoning- the art of calling creatures and spirits from other worlds to help you. Summoners are capable of communication and interaction with all sorts of otherworldly creatures, spirits, and entities. Combined with restoration, summoning can be used to fully resurrect the dead.

Conjuration- the art of using magic to create objects or creatures from one's imagination. Familiars created with conjuration can be sent to other worlds and called to you with summoning. Matter created by magic is still matter, so it doesn't usually disappear after any amount of time. It can still be dismissed by it's creator to replenish the same amount of MP used to create it. Created objects can be dispelled by other mages if they know the right spell for it.


I will be posting Photomancy-Narcomancy tomorrow.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Divination- the scrying of the future, past, or present. *Can be used to communicate with otherworldly entities such as gods, spirits, or demons.*
> 
> Summoning- the art of calling creatures and spirits from other worlds to help you. *Summoners are capable of communication and interaction with all sorts of otherworldly creatures, spirits, and entities.* Combined with restoration, summoning can be used to fully resurrect the dead.


Seem pretty similar to me.



DragonMaster21 said:


> names are difficult


Trust me, I'm a god at naming skills, powers and items. Let me at this.
Edit : The stamina part as "vigor". Sounds good ?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Photomancy


Do you need a digital camera for this ? LOL


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Seem pretty similar to me.
> 
> 
> Trust me, I'm a god at naming skills, powers and items. Let me at this.
> Edit : The stamina part as "vigor". Sounds good ?


Perfect. And yes, divination and summoning both have methods of interacting with gods and other entities.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Perfect. And yes, divination and summoning both have methods of interacting with gods and other entities.


Just do it how you want. This kid thinks he's so great and perfect when at the end of the day he has zero control over this.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 28, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Just do it how you want. This kid thinks he's so great and perfect when at the end of the day he has zero control over this.


can I ask who shoved a stick up the ass of the stick in your ass? he's pointing out very valid overlaps and making minor suggestions to balance out the rp system before it begins. why the hell are you being such a jerk about it when you already said you weren't going to be part of it?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Perfect. And yes, divination and summoning both have methods of interacting with gods and other entities.


A'ighty then. You need other help with physical-related mechanics, lemme know.
Oh and... just so you know, I think "damage" should be divided in 3 stats "strength", "speed" and "accuracy". I'll get to it right away.



TheOneRealPotato said:


> Just do it how you want. This kid thinks he's so great and perfect when at the end of the day he has zero control over this.


Says the smart-ass 7 years younger than THIS kid that just agrees with whatever there is in the thread instead of contributing ideas to develop it.
Get it real, mate.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

Spoiler: Strength



Main attributes for using standard-heavy melee weapons like swords, hammers and axes, and firearms. It determines your damage and attack speed with said melee weapons, and how much recoil you get when using firearms.





Spoiler: Speed



Main attributes for using standard-small melee weapons like knives, daggers, katars, knuckles and claws. Same as "strength". For firearms, though, it determines how fast you recover from the recoil.





Spoiler: Accuracy



Main attributes for using long-ranged weapons like bows, crossbows and firearms in general.



I'll get to types of weapons soon. Stay tight, fellas.


----------



## DiamondVoid (Dec 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Spoiler: Strength
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about Intelligence? Main attribute for using magical weapons such as staves, wands, or tomes!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 29, 2016)

DiamondVoid said:


> What about Intelligence? Main attribute for using magical weapons such as staves, wands, or tomes!


Hmmm... I think intelligence only determines the source of power *within* the caster. Magical/enchanted weapons would have their own power that can only be altered by an enchanter or arcane blacksmith (Skyrim), or maybe the otherworldly entities like gods, angels and demons. Otherwise, no-one should be able to alter such weapons.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> can I ask who shoved a stick up the ass of the stick in your ass? he's pointing out very valid overlaps and making minor suggestions to balance out the rp system before it begins. why the hell are you being such a jerk about it when you already said you weren't going to be part of it?


I just said that I'm not going to acknowledge Jin if and when the roleplay started. The original idea was good, and the names really don't need a change. The plans made by DragonMaster21 were good, do we need someone to come along and make changes?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 29, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> I just said that I'm not going to acknowledge Jin if and when the roleplay started.


Just as DragonMaster21 acknowledged my suggestions and ideas in his own thread.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 29, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> I just said that I'm not going to acknowledge Jin if and when the roleplay started. The original idea was good, and the names really don't need a change. The plans made by DragonMaster21 were good, do we need someone to come along and make changes?


He is not _making_ changes, he is _suggesting_ changes that Dragonmaster took into consideration and implemented. Read a dictionary and you might learn the difference.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hmmm... I think intelligence only determines the source of power *within* the caster. Magical/enchanted weapons would have their own power that can only be altered by an enchanter or arcane blacksmith (Skyrim), or maybe the otherworldly entities like gods, angels and demons. Otherwise, no-one should be able to alter such weapons.


I'm going to agree with that, for the most part.

Staves, robes, and other enchanted magic supplies are designed to add to the abilities of their user. Since they are designed for magic, their enchantments are more malleable than, say, an enchanted sword. A mage can tweak their enchantments to a certain degree, or even add more. 

Enchanted weapons and armor should be just like Skyrim- only capable of being altered by a higher-level enchanter, arcane blacksmith, or otherworldly entity.

(Note: I use otherworldly entity because not all of my RPs are the same. You'll see what I mean once I post my other idea.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm thinking of joining this RP (whenever it starts) as a blacksmith/enchanter/engineer instead of directly taking part in combats, though. Providing support works better for me.
... that, or holding the front line and taking all the punishment. Either works.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm gonna join as the antagonist with too much money and time.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I'm gonna join as the antagonist with too much money and time.


And I'll toy with you in return hehehe


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> And I'll toy with you in return hehehe


Good luck with that.

I'm the king of toying with people.
My name's heteroclite for fuck's sake.


----------



## DiamondVoid (Dec 29, 2016)

I might join as sort of a spellsword; someone who has experience with both weapons and magic.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 29, 2016)

Spoiler: Schools of Magic: Photomancy-Narcomancy



Photomancy- the school that revolves around manipulating light to attack, create constructs, and generate wards to defend against attacks. Examples include Photon Sphere, Photonic Binding, and Light Shield.

Nachtomancy- the school of granting shadows and darkness physical form to attack or use as a tool.

Pyromancy- The school dedicated to fire and heat. 

Hydromancy- water magics.

Cryomancy- Ice magics.

Monsomancy- the control of the weather. Monsomancers can control lightning, wind, and precipitation, so monsomancy is considered a hybrid school.

Terramancy- earth magic. The most powerful spells of this school are said to be able to create mountains, build continents, and control the plate tectonics.

Mystomancy- the basis of magic. Mystomancers use magic to create effects (example: magic in harry potter), or create temporary magical constructs (magic weapons in Doctor Strange). 

Narcomancy- the school of magic dedicated to sleep, hypnosis, and true, irresistible mind-control. Narcomancers are much more feared than illusionists, because their magic cannot be resisted by willpower alone. Narcomancers can control dreams, and are the inventors of purposeful Astral Projection.





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm thinking of joining this RP (whenever it starts) as a blacksmith/enchanter/engineer instead of directly taking part in combats, though. Providing support works better for me.
> ... that, or holding the front line and taking all the punishment. Either works.


Whichever you prefer will be fine.



DiamondVoid said:


> I might join as sort of a spellsword; someone who has experience with both weapons and magic.


That would be great.

I'll post Chronomancy-Necromancy later, and then put up the plot for my other idea.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 29, 2016)

Can't forget Electromancy. my magics would be very basic "what you see is what you get" ice and electricity based martial arts. so Electromancy will need to be covered as well. (btw I like ice magic that looks like fire but is still freezing cold, or "icefire" if you will)


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm not sure what I shold join as.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 29, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Can't forget Electromancy. my magics would be very basic "what you see is what you get" ice and electricity based martial arts. so Electromancy will need to be covered as well. (btw I like ice magic that looks like fire but is still freezing cold, or "icefire" if you will)


Electric magic is covered in Monsomancy. Freezing flame will be included as a Cryomantic Pyromancy hybrid spell.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

Can I be the antagonist?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 29, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Photomancy- the school that revolves around manipulating light to attack, create constructs, and generate wards to defend against attacks. Examples include Photon Sphere, Photonic Binding, and Light Shield.
> 
> Nachtomancy- the school of granting shadows and darkness physical form to attack or use as a tool.
> 
> ...


Allow me to simplify all these, if you don't mind...

Photomancy : Element Light, solely used for supportive/tactical roles such as blinding enemies and creating visual illusions in the surroundings. Unusable for offensive/defensive roles.

Nachtomancy : Element Shadow/Darkness, the opposite of Photomancy, but used for the same purposes, and also unusable in offensive/defensive roles.
(In my opinion, even if you can form or shape the light or shadow into whatever you want, you cannot do anything to make it capable of doing any damage at all. A beam of light is as much as a ray of sunlight, it cannot "pierce through anything in its path". Same thing for, say, a shield of light : anything can pass it.
Same thing for shadow.
Fairy Tail got carried away pretty bad with this, trust me.)


Pyromancy : Element Fire, focusing on burning damage over time and reducing the target's defense.
Cyromancy : Element Ice and Frost, the opposite to Pyromancy, using the cold to freeze targets straight to their blood, damaging to their mana as well.
Monsomancy : Element Thunder and Air, utilizing the destructive lightning to shock and electrocute targets' nerve system, and the piercing wind to cut through their flesh, causing bonus damage to their stamina.
Terramancy : Element Earth, the "blunt/physical" element commonly used for defensive and tactical roles in combat, such as altering the very layout of the battlefield.
Mystomancy : The basic school of magic that manipulates mana in its raw/neutral form for various purposes.
Illusion : The art of manipulating the vision and sound of the surroundings to alter the target's perception.
Nacromancy : The art of bending the target's very mind and emotions.



DragonMaster21 said:


> Freezing flame will be included as a Cryomantic Pyromancy hybrid spell.


Dude, the number of all possible combinations is ridiculous, you do NOT wanna cover every single one of them like that, trust me.
If Martin wants cold magic that looks like fire, he can have "frost".


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 29, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> Can I be the antagonist?


Yes, you can be one of the antagonists if you want to be.



Spoiler: Schools of Magic: Chronomancy-Necromancy



Chronomancy- the science of manipulating time and the paradoxes attached to it.

Cosmomancy- magic dealing with space and celestial bodies. Cosmomancers can control meteorites, summon minuature stars, and do many other things.

Necromancy- magic and rituals dedicated to the reanimation and enslavement of the undead, as well as the summoning of undead creatures to the mortal plane. Wraiths, ghouls, reapers, and Dark Revenants are all able to be summoned with Necromancy.





Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Allow me to simplify all these, if you don't mind...
> 
> Photomancy : Element Light, solely used for supportive/tactical roles such as blinding enemies and creating visual illusions in the surroundings. Unusable for offensive/defensive roles.
> 
> ...


I like the sentiment, but photomancy and nachtomancy are both used for combat as well as other things. It'll make sense once I post the plot for the other idea.

Basically, magic isn't bound by normal physics. Light can be given physical form, as can darkness.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 29, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Cosmomancy- magic dealing with space and celestial bodies. Cosmomancers can control meteorites, summon minuature stars, and do many other things.


So all my tribe of Void-Wallkers are "Cosmomancers" now, eh ?... Weird name, but a'ight.



DragonMaster21 said:


> Basically, magic isn't bound by normal physics. Light can be given physical form, as can darkness.


I like things to be "realistic" in some sense but sure.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 29, 2016)

So when will the 'demigod' (NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH GOD, JIN!) roleplay start?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 29, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> So when will the 'demigod' (NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH GOD, JIN!) roleplay start?


Eh... I never put myself as "god" or even "demigod" in RPs not of my world/universe, because it'd conflict with the lore of that of the other people. Even being insanely OP won't automatically make anyone godlike (in some cases, but not me here), y'know.


----------



## Fileur (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm rather interested in this RP! May I join?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> So all my tribe of Void-Wallkers are "Cosmomancers" now, eh ?... Weird name, but a'ight.
> 
> 
> I like things to be "realistic" in some sense but sure.


I understand. 

What I'm trying to say is that magic can manipulate light's density and heat. Attack spells in Photomancy are generally composed of hardlight. Otherwise, your descriptions are pretty good.



TheOneRealPotato said:


> So when will the 'demigod' (NOT TO BE CONFUSED WITH GOD, JIN!) roleplay start?


I have to create its character sheet, and also integrate its stat system, but I can start it at any time.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Eh... I never put myself as "god" or even "demigod" in RPs not of my world/universe, because it'd conflict with the lore of that of the other people. Even being insanely OP won't automatically make anyone godlike (in some cases, but not me here), y'know.


liking for contradiction inside the post


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 29, 2016)

So, since Legend of the Fates is most popular, I'm gonna post some tidbits on its world.

The world and magic is powered by Aether, not mana.

The world follows the Historium as a religion, as stated in the plot, and it is considered taboo to stray from it. The worst cases follow the Historium so closely that they use it to plan their next meal.

The Historium is recorded onto a mysterious river of Aether known as the Delphi Stream, which is overseen by the three fates and guarded by the Titans of ancient Greece legend.

The world's gods share the names and abilities of the 12 Olympian gods in Greek myth. While they cannot interfere directly, all 12 have at some point in time had children with mortals. Artemis, despite her dislike of men of all races, was one of the six who agreed to the plan to disrupt the Historium.

Chronomancy is considered by the Sanctum Historia to be Dark Magic, sometimes treated worse than evil curses. Messing with time and straying from the Historium is thought to lead to disaster, because the Historium has never been wrong before.

Should I rewrite the plot idea into an actual plot, or should I leave it as is and get the CS, Schools, and Novice Spells in order?


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I like things to be "realistic" in some sense but sure.


The irony...


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 29, 2016)

Write it up and perfect it stop building up my anticipation damnit


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 29, 2016)

DragonMaster21 said:


> So, since Legend of the Fates is most popular, I'm gonna post some tidbits on its world.
> 
> The world and magic is powered by Aether, not mana.
> 
> ...


Oh, and one more thing.

Most cities are protected by magical devices called monoliths, which draws Aether in from both the Delphi Stream and nature to create barriers of protective magic that keeps monsters out of cities. Delphinists, the people who read the Historium, use monoliths to access the Delphi Stream and read the Historium.

For now, I'm gonna be using a simple stat system in the CS and implement the Skills System after a point early in the RP. Ease into it. 

I'll be posting the RP shortly.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Dec 29, 2016)

looks good so far


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 29, 2016)

I'll provide weapons and armors, repair and enchant thwm.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 29, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'll provide weapons and armors, repair and enchant thwm.


Alright.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

I've got the thread mostly written. Its late, so I will be picking up tomorrow and finishing posting the RP.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Dec 30, 2016)

Alright, RP is posted and ready for people to join.


----------

